# The TTS you've all been waiting for



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Has arrived at Watford Audi (along with about a million others).

Photos start inside and go out outwards, for the full dramatic reveal...

The consensus in the showroom was... It looks amazing. Well, most people.

There are about 12 TT's at Watford.

EDIT:
Here is the video (it might look blank but the video is there)
























































































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Brave man :mrgreen:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That should be easy enough to spot in the carpark


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this yours Sherry?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks brilliant. 8)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Edit: Video is now in my first post.

No, not mine. But there was rather a lot of interest...!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Great video! 8)

Very bold colour choices, maybe a bit too bold? :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Edit: Video is now in my first post.
> 
> No, not mine. But there was rather a lot of interest...!


More like disbelief :lol: 
I feel it's going to have to be a keeper with that combo as residual going down the loo.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Leopard but we can't all be grey on grey and at least I actually LIKE the TT and have good things to say about it and to contribute here - whatever the colour!

Screw the residuals - someone on here was making me laugh by going on about what values in 10 years time might be!

I don't believe in here and now as a philosophy, but there is more to worry about in life than whether or not a car will be worth a grand or two less in a few years time than a black or white one. Especially considering the 10pc people are getting now.

Don't know what I will go for in the end, I have eons of time - but it won't be spotted.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ sherry13.

If I don't like a colour then I will say.Don't mark me out as a naysayer I'm just not a yes man!
Also I've never said I don't like the TT,just don't like the way Audi go about things hence waiting for the RS if it's any good, and imo spotted would probably be a better colour than this combo anyways :lol:

A grand or two in years time is optimistic,be lucky in you could sell the thing more like.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

The best looking TT available! FACT.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Originally ordered the extended leather in express red with silver but think I made the right choice to stick with black leather and anthracite! Quite like the Vegas Yellow though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the silver contrast on the seats if that counts?
Might even add that to the list of things to do. Black with black, on black over black is too much black...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Originally ordered the extended leather in express red with silver but think I made the right choice to stick with black leather and anthracite with my express red leather seats! Quite like the Vegas Yellow though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I quite like the red seats...With the right colour.

Imo red and yellow is a pretty crap combination,don't care what people think of my opinion on this one 

Edit imo the silver highlight looks tacky more akin to a Miele fridge door handle.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

In Watford yellow and red is perfectly okay. Look at their kit.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

sherry13 said:


> Thanks Leopard but we can't all be grey on grey and at least I actually LIKE the TT and have good things to say about it and to contribute here - whatever the colour!
> 
> Screw the residuals - someone on here was making me laugh by going on about what values in 10 years time might be!
> 
> ...


Sherry13, nice work with the pics and videos, it helps us a lot in markets where they are not in the showrooms yet.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

Having had a Mk2 V6 with the red leather I thought I might look at a more interesting colour than Grey this time around; but this is a little too brave for me. Totally agree with 'every man to his own' but after the initial fun factor I don't think I could live with that. The Yellow, however looks fantastic. Would like to see that interior combination with Sepang.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I love that colour combo.

As a weekend car it would be great but pretty sure as a daily i would soon get tired of it being so bright.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree with above post, fun for the weekend, but a bit OTT for every day driving.

Also never that sure about if too loud a colour is a big of a plod magnet? Maybe just stands out too much and obvious if making too much "progress"


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice yellow paintwork and nice seats but not together...sheezz who thought that would work.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,no accounting for taste,nearly as bad as a Dhakota Grey and red or white on white that I've seen occasionally.The trade just refuse them.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Will probably be stuck at the dealers for sometime along with that hideous looking R8.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Yep,no accounting for taste,nearly as bad as a Dhakota Grey and red or white on white that I've seen occasionally.The trade just refuse them.


You need to keep sharing these trade tips, perhaps put up a thread with the perfect spec for people so they don't need to have an opinion? No doubt the UK motor industry consults you heavily in all things motor related as an expert in the field prior to doing anything.

Maybe tone down the crass in your face comments? by all means have an opinion but... :roll:


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Has arrived at Watford Audi (along with about a million others).
> 
> Photos start inside and go out outwards, for the full dramatic reveal...
> 
> ...


Really very nice car but not sure of the red seats! I think blue wld be nicer!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Yep,no accounting for taste,nearly as bad as a Dhakota Grey and red or white on white that I've seen occasionally.The trade just refuse them.
> ...


 :lol: having a bad day mate!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, just saying... 
perhaps if people start replying to certain posters opinions in the way they reply with their opinion some people will get the point..

I cant say I'm blow away by the combo, but to say to someone your opinion is wrong... 
Or people could start to report posts or click the ignore button too i guess.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree, colour choice is a personal thing. Yellow and red not my taste, and the extended red is just too much for me.

It's the same car underneath though, and I wouldn't say to someone they've made a big mistake based on colour.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Maybe tone down the crass in your face comments? by all means have an opinion but... :roll:


Sudden images of black kettles came to mind when I read that...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So it should - driving a black diesel... its not even an s-line.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> lol, just saying...
> perhaps if people start replying to certain posters opinions in the way they reply with their opinion some people will get the point..
> 
> I cant say I'm blow away by the combo, but to say to someone your opinion is wrong...
> Or people could start to report posts or click the ignore button too i guess.


Whose opinion is wrong exactly ?
The car sits in the showroom and was put on the topic for feedback,as far as I'm aware nobody on this forum has ordered the car,probably been ordered by the dealership to garner opinion anyway.

When it comes to opinion probably you should take a leaf out of your own book and lead by example then as I'm certainly not going to take a lesson from you in etiquette any time soon!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Guilty conscience? I certainly didn't say anyones name...

As a motor trade expert I'm sure you know dealers don't order cars to "garner" opinion, they exist to sell cars. Btw I'm assuming you know what that word means - so who exactly are they going to feed it back to? Dealers sometimes just order cars that standout in order to attract buyers, clearly bold colours would do that would they not? For every marmite combination you could think of, someone will like it..

I'm not trying to teach or provide you with lessons on anything, but if you want a battle of words feel free..
As a person who struggles with the "value" (but as an expert I'm sure you'd be able to negotiate a 55% discount off the bat) of the current model, you most certainly are vocal on the subject you have no interest in - strange you keep saying you are waiting for the RS trim, do you think that will be better "value"?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

No guilty conscious here, but you implied that I was putting somebody's opinion down which is not the case.

Don't understand your facitiousness over this either as I've never implied I'm a motor trade expert,just have a friend who makes a very tidy living with his business and value his opinion over anyone else.

The RS by definition will be a better car,surely you should know that and trim wasn't mentioned,so yes to me a better "bargain"


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Colour combination looks good to me as well 
Got to say, most of Leopards posts seem quite negative towards the TT ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Define "better" if you mean value for money is just positioning $ to speed.
The RSs models have never been better value as a package, less spec, they cost more and depreciate faster - the sweet spot in Audi is generally S, or Sline if you don't want extra performance.

The RS is just a trim for the TT, it's made on the same line. i.e. quattro gmbh don't build the car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Better value for me will mean having a better engine,brakes ,suspension so will be a better car.

If it wasn't better then Audi wouldn't make it because there would be no call for it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ttkinka said:


> Colour combination looks good to me as well
> Got to say, most of Leopards posts seem quite negative towards the TT ?


Is it any surprise when you read topics such as trim not fitting correctly and the seats not matching?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Plus..
Doors not shutting as they should, poor panel gap fitting on the sills, phone connectivity/Ami issues etc etc...Not good a start I'm afraid and I could expect it from a so called lesser brand.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just seems to me that if you arn't patting somebody on the back and congratulating them for having bought the mk3,instead of taking a step back to look at the overall picture, then your seen as a bit of a troll.
More fool the individuals that think this way.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well said Toshiba - the negativity that some people clearly enjoy creating on here is off putting to those who want to contribute positively. There are some who remind me of Harry Enfield's famous old moaner: "you don't want to do it like that, you want to do it like this..." - and the 'facts' that people put around just to support their opinion like 'a dealer won't touch this' are just boring.

When I was at Watford, there was a couple VERY interested in it and another guy and me. In a room full of other TTs.

It's always going to be a controversial colour scheme but it is one of many that I and others have put on here for people to look at and help with their choices. Hence my whimsically written posts about it.

What I have liked about this forum since posting properly in the last six months is that it helps people in a friendly way. But if members just want to come here and slag off the product then there are other forums available - I am sure that Cayman forums like to say choice things about the TT, for example. So I hope those people do get more positive - but then as they say, a leopard can't change its spots.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Can I ask, because I genuinely don't know, but have Audi confirmed that they will make a Mk3 TT RS...?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

What's with the leopard analogy all the time,it's getting as bad as my negativity. :lol:

The way you go on being "loved up" about the mk3 gets boring.A little diversity is healthy and stops a forum for going stale.

Get a grip sherry13 :mrgreen:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Can I ask, because I genuinely don't know, but have Audi confirmed that they will make a Mk3 TT RS...?


Yes 2016.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

It has just been sold to a Mr Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

They have... why didn't I know this... ! :lol: 

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... 1-baiting/


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

They have... why didn't I know this... ! :lol: 

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... 1-baiting/


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

audimad said:


> It has just been sold to a Mr Ronald McDonald.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> They have... why didn't I know this... ! :lol:
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... 1-baiting/


Bitching aside,it may well turn out to be a decent car as long as Audi can keep a lid on the price.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A little criticism is healthy and is a refreshing change to rubbing people's tummy all the time and glazing over some of the issues and problems and I personally can't see the problem with that as long as you can take criticism and opinions back.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

leopard an Templar, like this:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

can_quattro said:


> leopard an Templar, like this:


Nice :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nobody is saying don't call out issues, but having been around for a while i can for sure say the MK2 started with much more negativity (if you want to call it that - i'd prefer to call it commentary btw), but for sure the current version has fixed many of the MK2 issues, esp the complaints around handling and feel, technology and drive. That said, the platform it's now based on has moved on 10 years so you would expect it to have.

It would be easy to jump into either the other sections and moan the crap out of the previous incarnations (much to the annoyance I'm sure of the other users). The RS was FAR FAR from perfect where as it viewed by some not far away with reverence; adorned by mythic or magic badge that grants the driver god like status. I speak from experience not from malice (not saying anyone is) but it was only (and still is) an ok quick car.

The best car of recent times i'd say is the cayman, (and yes i owned a 991 too) its a great balance of price, platform and driver feel (notice i didn't use the word performance) but to compare ANY TT to the likes of a Cayman is asinine. You buy them for different reasons. The TT is a coupe version of the golf with a better trim by a sister company.

I say just start to ignore posts... and its nothing to do with wanting to only seeing post saying how great something is. I've already posted my personal view of the MK3 and I'm 100% sure it wasn't all positive, i'd say it was however balanced and a true reflection of my view only.

All said, if you want Yellow, with red trim on 20s go for it, but just like black with black on 19s, its not for everyone in the same way as red with grey is not either.. Difference is good. It would be a shame for all cars to be the same.

Burnt orange anyone?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The mk2 is far from accomplished I have to agree but I just like them, traded my S4 in for one of the last made and that's that really. You can like something that is flawed and sometimes that's what draws you to it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> leopard an Templar, like this:


Arr how cute


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ Toshiba.

Agree with your post and +1 on the Cayman which I think would be a natural progression on the TT.

Samoa Orange for the mk3-now you're talking.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Burnt orange, you can get them in Spain. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

audimad said:


> Burnt orange, you can get them in Spain. :lol:


I loved my 'burnt orange' TT but it was time for a change colour wise! :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Burnt orange, you can get them in Spain. :lol:
> ...


Now that is a bit different, and very nice. 8)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't worry, Leopard - I have a very good grip. The point is that most people on here - including me - have found problems and talking points about the mark 3 and then tried to find solutions and made a bit of an effort and done so without the sneers and negativity. Apart from to slag off people's deals and the car itself and to talk about the RS, I genuinely don't know why you are here. Other people are able to criticise the car and Audi better than you. And they can be positive and contribute productively as well. So what's the point?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Firstly the point is very apt.You don't even own a mk3,so stop going on like you're some authority on the subject to start with, so why are you here apart from mincing around and congratulating everybody?

Secondly,don't try and pick me out as a soft target for being negative,there are people on here equal or worse than me as well,say what you will,but it's water off a duck's back.

Thirdly,do you even own a TT ?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Leopard, my final point on this having been told that you replied:

1) Yes I own a TT and refer to it in my posts. There is a picture of it in the mark 2 thread on the subject and other pictures of it where I have contrasted the mark 2 and 3 roadsters in the same colours.

2) No, I don't own a mark 3 but you will know I have one on order because of the obviously unhelpful comments I have put up here about discounts and negotiating.

3) although it obviously threatens you, I don't claim to be an authority on the mark 3 but use some of my not very much spare time to research some of the questions people ask, eg have given answers on issues re the interior elements, the rims, the different specs, the seats, the design differences etc

4) the fun but has been taking pics and videos and I get private messages requesting some of these, especially the various combos of seat and exterior colours and i am happy to oblige

5) I have had a heap of people privately message me here and on other social media saying "well said"

6) am not sure what you mean by me "mincing around", but again this suggests you may feel a little threatened by something - I will leave this for you to discuss with your Cognitive Behavioural Therapist - or failing that, start subscribing to Men's Health and get it out of your system

7) everyone here has something positive to say about the model, and when they don't, it is critical in a constructive and often entertaining way - your posts are often rude, arrogant, sneering and self-centred.

That's all I have to say on it. If people want me to, I will continue to "mince around" showrooms and try to get some interesting pics and videos of a car that has united people to this forum. But it's sad that I have also had messages from people that have said they are finished here because of you.

I'll be deleting this thread this week, so take one more look at noddy before I take her off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know what's funnier; this thread or THAT colour combination. :lol:


----------



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm unashamedly biased anyway but who can honestly say they are not bowled over by the attention to detail. It's stunning. In fact I think I would be too protective to ever take it out of the garage. Well... Maybe when the sun shines!!! :roll:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I used to have a bright orange mk1 Mexico with red bucket seats, not easy on the eye looking back.

Everyone hated the colour but i loved it.

F*ck everyone else :lol: It's you thas gotta drive it.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well exactly. And poor old Watford still has loads of the TT's that were there before the Budgie (which was sold in a week).

Still love the combo, though glacier white looks fab with the TTS grill as well, I think.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## s13nso (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello all thought you would like to know that I am the "Brave" man who snapped up the Yellow/Red TTS from Watford Audi and I love it.........."Be the Sheppard not the sheep" big thanks to sherry13 for the video post that got me there I did tell them that it was cause of you that they sold it to me.


----------



## s13nso (Sep 14, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> I don't know what's funnier; this thread or THAT colour combination. :lol:


Smoothie....I can assure u there is nothing funny about my car
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

s13nso -
Welcome to this uncontroversial thread! Glad that the car is fun and that my video led you to it  It was very popular the day I went to see it and I bumped into another forum member in the process, who had gone to check it out. I will let Watford know they owe me for the sale!! Nice guys there, it has to be said.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

